# Sourcing brass tubes?



## Stormer1940 (7 Nov 2017)

Tried searching online but can't find anything similar to what I'm looking for apart from in the US :lol: 

http://www.brassrails.com/brass-tubing3.html

Anyone know where I could try and get my hands on something similar to these, between 40 - 50mm diameter?

Cheers


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2017)

Have you looked at the supplier links in the One Stop Reference Links at the top of the forum? metals4u for instance to see if they have what you want.


----------



## Bm101 (7 Nov 2017)

I'd buy normal brass tube and treat it. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=agein ... e&ie=UTF-8 There was a good thread on here a while back about some ageing of brass fittings. Door handles I think. No vinegar etc, a dedicated finish. They looked really good treated and the op was very pleased as was his client as I recall. I can't find it for the life of me. Sorry. Maybe someone else remembers?


----------



## RogerP (7 Nov 2017)

There's quite a few listings on eBay for brass tube and some "Antiqued".


----------



## Homers double (7 Nov 2017)

any-tips-for-aging-brass-t98551.html

It was me who asked about brass aging, link to said thread above.
I've very recently changed all those knobs and all their window fasteners, electric sockets and light switches to polished chrome.
As mentioned by others it's easy enough to buy brass tube and age it yourself.


----------



## Stormer1940 (7 Nov 2017)

CHJ":135298fc said:


> Have you looked at the supplier links in the One Stop Reference Links at the top of the forum? metals4u for instance to see if they have what you want.



I found a source eventually, perhaps typing the right search term would have been better. :lol: 

I'll have a read of that thread thanks....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Nov 2017)

http://www.johnwardle.co.uk/curator-ant ... -339-p.asp

Any use?


----------



## -Matt- (9 Nov 2017)

"Patination fluid" is also a wording you should be looking for.
I was once involved in the contruction of a brass handrail for Leeds Castle in Kent and we had to make a big trough for dipping the parts, we built a jig to hold as many as possible and each 'dipping' got timed so they all came out the same.


----------



## Stormer1940 (11 Nov 2017)

-Matt-":2ajpux05 said:


> "Patination fluid" is also a wording you should be looking for.
> I was once involved in the contruction of a brass handrail for Leeds Castle in Kent and we had to make a big trough for dipping the parts, we built a jig to hold as many as possible and each 'dipping' got timed so they all came out the same.



Hi Matt, were you trying to get a antique brass look? Was it a time consuming job after you had built the trough?


----------



## -Matt- (11 Nov 2017)

It was to give an aged/ weathered look, to replicate the natural patina that brass develops over time.

The trough was a simple wooden frame, clad with (of all things) old laminate floor planks. It was then lined with a large thick polythene sheet.
It was probably about 5 foot long, a foot wide and a foot deep.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (14 Nov 2017)

Try a good model shop they have lots of brass be it solid or tube. Failing that look for a forum that is for model railway engines, the type you sit on, those guys use lots of small brass sections.


----------

